# The real dirt on bike legislation now in the Virginia General Assembly



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

With the legislature in session, now's the time for Virginia cyclists to be paying attention to bike legislation. There are a few bills making the rounds now that we should be concerned about. I posted the latest report on their progress from VBF lobbyist Bud Vye. With your support, we can get these bills passed. Please help pass the word!


----------

